

"I for one welcome our new computer overlords" - fuzzythinker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2_fM6e9AiA

======
fuzzythinker
Part 2 where that quote is actually found:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHGu0-p-3QQ>

